# compressed loads



## 22-250 hunter (Nov 25, 2008)

Does anyone know about the sierra 69gr. bthp going as fast as you can get it going in .223? :beer: uke: :strapped:


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

why do you want to make it fast, isn't the name of the game accuracy. fast isn't always accurate.

I'd say stay in the 2600fps range and you should do well.

xdeano


----------

